

Inside the Tech Revolution That Could Be Rwanda’s Future - wyclif
http://time.com/3770968/rwanda-technology-genocide/

======
Dwolb
Rwanda as well as several other countries in Africa are in a very interesting
place right now. Their people are in need of better health services, education
and social mobility which can all be enabled by better technology. Combine
this fact with the state of tech: it's now easier than ever to launch and
scale a service.

Additionally, since smart phones and IT infrastructure are still lagging,
developers of all types have a real opportunity to 'softwarize' [1] these
countries before they develop legacy, siloed infrastructure that's often seen
in the US.

There's so much low hanging fruit that we can pick off to improve and I'd
encourage anyone here to do so.

[1] [http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-41016](http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-
DGB-41016)

------
mhoad
I had the chance to briefly see the transformation going on in Rwanda last
year first hand. It genuinely blew me away. If they can manage to keep the
political / security situation in check over the next few years (which
according to those I spoke with living there full time is far from a given)
then they are on track to be one of the most amazing stories to come out of
Africa I think.

